# Chronicle of my Spawn (with Photo's!)



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've decided to chronicle my recent spawn for everyone to follow along with the progress.. I hope people get enjoyment out of it. I will post more picture as time goes by and there is progress to take photo's of.


Photo's below are of ;
The Bubble nest
The father under his Bubble nest
The mother
The fry hanging from the nest


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

where can I buy a crowntail betta? I was looking to get one but I cant seem to find any at my LFS do I have to order them?


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure cause we are in australia and postage is out of the question it takes way to long.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Depends where you are... try http://www.aquabid.com that's where we got our HM breeding pair from.



EDIT: Update on the number of fry we have... I did a complete 100% water change last night and decided to count them .....300+!!!!!!!!!!!.. Once I got to 300 I decided to stop counting and just tipped the rest in the tank.. I'd say there were at least 30 odd more to count and 20 dead...so a first spawn of 350 is a pretty good effort I think. Now I'm hoping at least half die coz honestly we don't have the containers to put them all in at this point!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

anasfire23 said:


> Depends where you are... try
> Now I'm hoping at least half die ...![/QUOTE]
> :lol: better start collecting:lol:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

We already are!! hehe. We've got friends and family collecting 2L soda bottles for us, which I cut the top off and use the bottom part for them....and I've started buying packs of those larger round takeaway containers that hold 600ml of liquid...they aren't ideal but they will do in a pinch and I will transfer the fry into larger containers as we acquire them. I don't really need to be freaking out about it just yet though coz they may not start fighting until they are 6 weeks old or so... with my last 2 spawns the first lot were fine together up until they were 6 weeks and the spawn that was 3 weeks behind them started to fight so I just separated them all at the same time even though the first lot were fine. This lot are crowns which I've heard are more aggressive so I guess we play the waiting game from here on out.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok here is a photo of them at 3 days old. I'm putting their official hatch date as the 1st October but some started to hatch late the night before.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok haven't updated this in a while..sorry no new photo's but at 3 weeks old I have a head count of 194 fry! Will take pics when they get bigger, they're in a 4ft grow out tank at the moment coz it's such a large spawn and it's hard to get a decent picture of them!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

How containers do you have so far? And what are you gonna do with the fry?Sell them?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

holw crap..194 fish..thats intense there..


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure how many containers we have but i'd say it's over 30 and more coming in everyday. My partner has all his work mates collecting them for us and I've got a few people doing the same. We are going to sell most of the fish once they are big enough and keep maybe 3 males and 3 females for spawning.


----------

